# Mi primer pc gaming 1300 € aprox



## Killacam (10 Ago 2022)

*Quiero mi presupuesto en*:  PCComponentes..
*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*: jugar
*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de* 1300-1500Euros. Aprox si se puede mejorar mucho con 100€ más o asi me lo puedo permitir pero no mucho mas
*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* SI
*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?* SI
*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto que ventile bien*
*La calidad gráfica lo que se pueda  co  el presupuesto*
¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*?...no
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*?...no
¿Quiero periféricos?...si
Necesito los siguientes periféricos...monitor teclado y raton
No tengo ni idea de monitores es mi primer pc para jugar me fio de vosotros
http://www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/Bc2e9e6d8


			https://www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/0777C81c8?utm_source=798599&utm_medium=afi&utm_campaign=forohardware.com&awc=20982_1660134687_ab6f33d4181aa38ba3c740433883ceff&utm_term=deeplink&utm_content=convert-a-link
		

Estos me han recomendado pero me gustaría saber si se puede mejorar algo o algo esta mal ya que no tengo ni idea si me recomiendan también una silla que no sea muy cara y esté bien lo agradezco un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## FerentZ (10 Ago 2022)

el sistema operativo no sabrias instalarlo tu? es una barbaridad por 180€ quepodrias usar en otros componentes y comprar licencia por 10€ que suelen estar

te he hecho unos ajustes se va bastante por el SO, podemos intentar ajustar mas si no lo ves bien www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/7161C10e0

esta todo de vuelta caro..

también si no tienes prisa, estos meses a finales de año saldrán cosas nuevas


----------



## Killacam (11 Ago 2022)

FerentZ dijo:


> el sistema operativo no sabrias instalarlo tu? es una barbaridad por 180€ quepodrias usar en otros componentes y comprar licencia por 10€ que suelen estar
> 
> te he hecho unos ajustes se va bastante por el SO, podemos intentar ajustar mas si no lo ves bien www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/7161C10e0
> 
> ...


Ten en cuenta que no tengo ni idea de informática jajaj perdona  y si podría intentar instalar el sistema operativo y tampoco tendría prisa que es lo que va a salir a final de año? O me saldría mejor esperar al Black friday?


----------



## Killacam (11 Ago 2022)

FerentZ dijo:


> el sistema operativo no sabrias instalarlo tu? es una barbaridad por 180€ quepodrias usar en otros componentes y comprar licencia por 10€ que suelen estar
> 
> te he hecho unos ajustes se va bastante por el SO, podemos intentar ajustar mas si no lo ves bien www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/7161C10e0
> 
> ...


Este sería el.pc final que compraría que no lo actualice antes e cambiado la gráfica https://www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/D41bFe570


----------



## FerentZ (12 Ago 2022)

con una 3060ti se quedaria asi www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/2d1d245a2
decia de esperar porque salen nuevos proces de INTEL y AMD
aparte puede que bajen los precios tambien, si.


----------

